# DSG/02E Basic Settings Problem



## stevendrums24 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi,

I have got a 3.2 V6 Quattro DSG MK1 TT on a 54 plate. The DSG box was getting a little jerky at slow speeds, clutch grabbing hard when pulling out of junctions etc. So I bought a VAGCOM lead and got the VCDS software. I ran a scan and no faults were found on the automatic transmission. So I thought I would have a go at following the Ross-Tech instructions on how to set the DSG back to basic settings. 
So when I was going through the steps, I got to group 069 and it displayed an error saying the group cannot be found:










I completed the procedure and done the drive. Throughout the drive all PRNDS lights were flashing. 
When I tried to clear the error codes these were shown and wouldnt clear:

2 Faults Found:
01087 - Basic Setting Not Performed
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01087 - Basic Setting Not Performed
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation

Has anyone got any idea how I can solve this without going to the dealers?

Thanks for your help!

Steve


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning mate,

Sorry to hear your problems.... 
Ive had a brief search for info on this and youre not alone..... 
By the sounds of things, youve done everything correctly and its a problem suffered my many other folks.
Firstly, were there any fault codes relating to the ABS/ESP system before you did the basic settings?
You could run an output test first and then if successful, try the DSG basics settings adaptation again.

Google this - 02E Basic Settings Group 069 Error

That will produce a very good selection of posts and info on exactly your problem.
The bad news is, it seems that the dealer was the eventual solution.... but i only read the first 3 results.

Also, ive heard that the ebay cables dont allow some of the functions that the genuine ross-tech OBD2 cables have.
Could even be as simple as a data communication speed error.
I will look for more info and get back if theres a fix you can do.

Good luck in the mean time.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

*OK - POSSIBLE CURE!*

Go to this link and read it very carefully -

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... gone-wrong

It seems there is a way of getting 069 to work by toggling group 060.... Or something like that.

Hope that helps, fingers crossed.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Your top bloke for digging that out to help another TT'er Ant.
Respect mate.

Ps partly why I bought a genuine lead "just in case" hard/software has a nasty habit of biting the feeding hand.
At least I have RossTech assistance there if needed...

@OP Steve:
So, if you get further problems Steve let me know and I'll give RossTech an email for some paid for support!


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Tritium said:


> Your top bloke for digging that out to help another TT'er Ant.
> Respect mate.
> 
> Ps partly why I bought a genuine lead "just in case" hard/software has a nasty habit of biting the feeding hand.
> ...


Ah its all part of the service....
We DSG'ers must stick together in times of dire need.... its lonely out in the DSG wilderness...
We are the infidels, shunned and mocked by the 1.8T and manual gearbox world with our 'press & go-continuous torque-seamless gear change-silky smooth transmission & V6 engine music'..... the mechatronic woes are our curse, like my old mate Spiderman used to say - "my gift is my curse" :lol:

This is extracted from the DSG new testament - 
_"and Kegresse in his infinite wisdom did spake unto thee of a wild and furious notion, one not dissimilar to satans own nest of snake and venom and wing'ed demon, this which will produce thine continuous power throughout all gears seamlessly, and six were their number not forsaking paddles and tip modes; but lo for it was cursed, falling from divinity its weakness plentiful, its pestilent mechatronic woe and flashing DIS indicator, for it is mortal and great was its cost....."_

By the way, not wanting to hijack a thread, did you get your genuine ross-tech cable in the UK or USA?
From what ive seen, its actually cheaper to get one from the US than here in ole Blighty!

Even with the import customs charges etc....
I think i must invest in one myself.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

antcole said:


> By the way, not wanting to hijack a thread, did you get your genuine ross-tech cable in the UK or USA?
> From what ive seen, its actually cheaper to get one from the US than here in ole Blighty!
> 
> Even with the import customs charges etc....
> I think i must invest in one myself.


Got mine from Gendan Automotive Products. Google it if your interested mate. Never compared import vs UK sourced. A quick check shows the US purchased ones are about £40 cheaper. But of course then you've got import duty and VAT to add so I bet the difference is not huge.

My gift is my curse - Hmm. - check out my signature for similar!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi

I had the same issue last year when performing the reset, I tried about a dozen times only to get the same result! What I did then was perform the reset upto the point where it's about to go into the last module 069 I think, I then aborted the reset, no more flashing lights for some reason but it had recalibrated the gearbox, I also couldn't get it to do the steering control reset (paddles) not had the issue since

Hope that makes some sense :?


----------



## stevendrums24 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks very much guys for all your help! I don't have flashing lights any more and I think the DSG has got smoother 
So after reading all the links you guys put and further more on google I proceeded to have another few goes. This is how I done it:

Followed the Ross Tech instructions for group 061 and 060 followed by 062. On group 062 you need to wait until basic setting shows ON. Now when 062 completes, the PRNDS lights stopped flashing showing the normal 'press the brake...'. Cutting a long story short, I came to the conclusion of missing out group 067 and 068. (068 was missed out by chance really). I then selected group 065. When that was complete, turned off engine, counted to 10 then turned her back on again. Hey presto! the PRNDS lights were not flashing. To complete the calibration, I followed the Ross Tech guide for the 'Defined Test Ride'.

I think it has worked, I will report back in a few days time as to how the DSG is performing.

Once again, thanks so much for all you help!! Much appreciated!

Steve


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

I love a happy ending!

So glad we could help out, shows the forum is some use after all.

Im bookmarking this page and it might be worth adding to the V6 Community page for future reference.

Let us know how the drive is now and if its jerking or snatching still.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

stevendrums24 said:


> Thanks very much guys for all your help! I don't have flashing lights any more and I think the DSG has got smoother
> So after reading all the links you guys put and further more on google I proceeded to have another few goes. This is how I done it:
> 
> Followed the Ross Tech instructions for group 061 and 060 followed by 062. On group 062 you need to wait until basic setting shows ON. Now when 062 completes, the PRNDS lights stopped flashing showing the normal 'press the brake...'. Cutting a long story short, I came to the conclusion of missing out group 067 and 068. (068 was missed out by chance really). I then selected group 065. When that was complete, turned off engine, counted to 10 then turned her back on again. Hey presto! the PRNDS lights were not flashing. To complete the calibration, I followed the Ross Tech guide for the 'Defined Test Ride'.
> ...


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Steve, Just a little bump to ask if your DSG jerkyness was resolved by the reset :?: 
I am considering doing this as my changes on the 'odd' gears (1,.3,5) are a little thumpy and I would like to sort it out.


----------



## Rwaddy (Sep 23, 2020)

stevendrums24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got a 3.2 V6 Quattro DSG MK1 TT on a 54 plate. The DSG box was getting a little jerky at slow speeds, clutch grabbing hard when pulling out of junctions etc. So I bought a VAGCOM lead and got the VCDS software. I ran a scan and no faults were found on the automatic transmission. So I thought I would have a go at following the Ross-Tech instructions on how to set the DSG back to basic settings.
> So when I was going through the steps, I got to group 069 and it displayed an error saying the group cannot be found:
> ...


I have the same problem as above, tried adaptation several times and not complete. Missed out flappy paddles and 069 of the adaptation then all seems ok. Took the car for rosstech suggested drive and back with the flashing lights and basic settings not performed.

Can someone advise on why I cant complete.

Audi tt 04 3.2 v6 quattro dsg.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Rwaddy said:


> I have the same problem as above, tryed adaptation several times and not complete. Missed out flappy paddles and 069 of the adaptation then all seems ok. Took the car for rosstech suggested drive and back with the flashing lights and basic settings not performed.
> 
> Can someone advise on why I cant complete.
> 
> Audi tt 04 3.2 v6 quattro dsg.


Was the engine & gearbox up to temperature before you started the calibration routines?


----------



## Rwaddy (Sep 23, 2020)

All at within range suggested by Ross tech adaption. Flashing lights came on dash with nasty gear engagement. Mechatronic out and sent to ecu testing. Fitted and splashed out on Rosstech VCds to help sort. Sometimes I can clear basic setting and it drives amazing on adaptive drive then stop back come the the dreaded lcd lights and no drive again with basic settings incomplete. I also have had mechtronic interference.

I would really appreciate advise on what I may be doing wrong or just missing.


----------

